# upright after corking



## Wild Duk (Jan 4, 2009)

how long do you keep your bottles upright after corking. My directions say one day, but I hear up to 3 days....


And what is the reason for doing so...


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2009)

I always keep them upright for 3 days


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Reason is so the corks expand back so you get no leaks. I use #9's and a floor corker so Its already tight enough so you don't need to wait as long.

If you make a decent amount of wine a floor corker is a must. Is this your 1st batch?




Good luck


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 4, 2009)

yes it is my first kit. I had a hand corker that really seemsed easy to use. The corks were 1.1/2 inches long, don't know if # 9 or 8. The wine wasn't that good yet but I'm sure time will help.


Already have 2 more kits going.....This is easier than brewing beer by far&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

I also make beer but, I keg all my beer. So, NO bottling. 
I make the MAX amount of wineallowed by law




that being 200 gallons a year. I have 700 gallons aging now. Of course I have a floor corker.
#8 are better for a hand corker. Easier to insert.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Is that a type"o", 700 gallons. I would like to see a picture of that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

TYPO ??


HELL NO 26 6-gallon carboys aging.


10 have a variety of Italian Juice
15 " " " " California Juice
1 has 5-gallon of Ice Wine from Juice


Now you know why I have a floor corker


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 4, 2009)

tepe said:


> TYPO ??</font>
> 
> 
> HELL NO 26 6-gallon carboys aging.</font>
> ...



Thats only 156 gallons...................

You said 700 Gallons???


----------



## rrussell (Jan 4, 2009)

must have meant 700 bottles.


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep Ment BOTTLES 

My BAD !
Musta been all the WINE...LOL


Carboys aging wil fill actually about 750+. But who's counting...


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep,, I have kegged since the start, and after bottling 6 gallons of wine, couldn'timagine bottling beer&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## Waldo (Jan 4, 2009)

26 6 gallon carboys of wine would still be a picture worth seeing...I haven't drooled really bad in a while now


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Well here



are some


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the rest..


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks like MY 26 6gallon carboys


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't seem to veiw pics?


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2009)

That's why it looks like mine!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Gee I see them..


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you upload the pictures or link from somewhere else. Nothing showing here either.


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

no copy and paste
How else do you upload


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like you found the upload button. That was quick.


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yea kinda new here


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice, very nice!!!! I would be living outside if I tried that I believe!


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Well My wife and daughter drink a minimum of 2 bottles a day if I am not home in the evening (do to my work schedule). When I am home we go thru 3 or more. I also donate alot and give some out. So, you see I need to make alot.
Of course I bring some to our monthly wine club meetings.
I also make alot of fruit wines like Peach, Strawberry Cranberry and Blueberry


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 4, 2009)

I would be hanging out side!!







nice!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 4, 2009)

i use number 9 as well from what i have read here i should be letting stay upright...i have never done that if rack space was available...no leaks....i guess luck was on my side


i was thinking that as firm as they go in they must be ok and i always thought that a wet cork was needed pronto thus you have my reason


i am not averse to letting them stand a day or three except that it means i have to *touch* all the bottles one extra time


************


tepe..i would have a wine colored rug by now


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Al,
Why you say that?
LMAO


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 4, 2009)

because when i spill wine, which is all the time...on my tiled wine cellar floor, i take my feet and rub itaway w my socks and its gone....cant do that on a carpet, it just sops up in the carpet...so i would have to buy a purple carpet


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

I see you make Amarone. How did it come out and what was your recipe?
Did you sell it? for $$


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 4, 2009)

ahem....i am not licensed yet....so selling winewould beillegal at this point in timeand i dont do illegal things   


but i did have some of my wines rated by two people that are beyond my normal circle...one is a reputable and established vineyard and winery owner in CA, and also an event manager for a very large organization that everyone would know...on a lark i did askhimwhat each of my wines would sell for......and i am very please w those numbersand the comments about the wines


i do not take any of my wines to events or contests because personally i value smiles and comments from every day people moreand i just do not need any more than that..i am not belittling blue ribbons...they DO have their place...its just that i recall winning a schoolwide spelling bee when i was in fifth grade and i recall realizing that it didnt make me a better person...so i keep the wine making to that of a sharing because afterall..i didnt create the grapes..i didnt create the processes


while i do tweak recipes, i still like to keep it simple, although like you i make all the wine permitted by law....lots of friends and relatives, you know the story.


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2009)

Al,
I know wahtyou mean. I like the comments of my fellow winemakers group over the "contest". Been told to enter. I do it sometimes and win something usually. That just isnt in my bag. I will however enter WineMakers competitionin the next few months. In the past I was a winner when entered
After all I make for ME and my family


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that with one of the types of corks you do not need to lay them down and can keep them in the up right position. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes the synthetic ones. 

Reason is normally you would want to keep the cork moist. No need to with the synthetic ones


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 17, 2009)

Does that only apply to the full synthetics or can you keep the Perfect Agglomerates standing up too?


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2009)

Full


----------

